# Leaseville.com. Good or bad?



## Sublime1304

I've been looking around for a full frame canon camera and this site offers a payment plan per month. I can't afford it straight up but I just want to know if anyone has used this site and if its good or bad? Can't seem to sell my camera right now but once I do, I could pay it off


Sent from my ......


----------



## Michael79

I would hold off, and save if you could. That place is outrageous on their pricing. What are you trying to sell?


----------



## Sublime1304

My Nikon D7000 and three lenses


Sent from my ..........


----------



## Michael79

Can you post the link to it?


----------



## Sublime1304

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pho/3632537362.html


Sent from my .....


----------



## JBrown

Those prices are crazy. Total item cost is like 5 times the actual price depending on the lease term


----------



## bratkinson

Without even looking, I can tell you that Leaseville, or any company that has a lease-to-buy plan essentially charges significantly more than what putting the item on a credit card would cost! Yes, that's right! A friend of mine 'bought' a used car on a lease-to-own plan. If he missed one payment, he knew the repo-man would be there shortly thereafter. At the end of the 24 month lease, he paid about 3 times what the car was worth when he 'bought' it. 

In 20 words or less, they would be making money (paid for the camera) probably after you make 3 or 4 payments. After that, it's all profit to them. Even a 12.99% credit card rate would be cheaper if you pay it off in 2 years! And tax refunds work great for paying down credit cards.

Edit:  Credit cards can be paid off early without penalty, too.  Lease plans may or may not have a prepayment penalty.

Also, maybe a pawn shop has what your looking for...


----------



## ashaker0386

Hey, just came across this post. If you look at the total payment made over the years,  LeaseVille definitely seems more expensive than Best Buy or BH Photo&#8230;but, my credit isn&#8217;t that great, so, I guess it&#8217;s an option for those of us that can&#8217;t afford the entire purchase up front.



  I just got on chat with them and their reps said my payments can be a lot lower, depending on my credit. So, I don't think I would write them off just yet...If I can lease a camera for $50/month and make $500/month on my side job, then it's def worth it to me.

If you can sell your camera and buy it straight up, you should do that then.


  just my 2 cents


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

ashaker0386 said:


> Hey, just came across this post. If you look at the total payment made over the years,  LeaseVille definitely seems more expensive than Best Buy or BH Photo&#8230;*but, my credit isn&#8217;t that great*, so, I guess it&#8217;s an option for those of us that can&#8217;t afford the entire purchase up front.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got on chat with them and their reps said my payments can be a lot lower, depending on my credit. So, I don't think I would write them off just yet...If I can lease a camera for $50/month and make $500/month on my side job, then it's def worth it to me.
> 
> If you can sell your camera and buy it straight up, you should do that then.
> 
> 
> just my 2 cents



Dealing with these shady deals and high prices your credit may never be good?


----------



## DarkShadow

What a rip off.I just looked at a D600 at $84.00 a week for 52 weeks, the lens is not included. By End of the 52 week term total price paid $4,380 thats more then double the retail.


----------

